# Can anyone make a program that instantly bricks your 3ds?



## xtheman (Jun 25, 2016)

(This is a serious post.)


----------



## Touko White (Jun 25, 2016)

it's called: install A9LH wrong


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 25, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> (This is a serious post.)


Yeah and then I would call it a9lh =P
seems like a good name


----------



## xtheman (Jun 25, 2016)

Touko White said:


> it's called: install A9LH wrong


But i want a .CIA file that does that.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 25, 2016)

Wait you want a cia that once installed break the system or a cia that once lunched after a nice confirm menu break the system


----------



## xtheman (Jun 25, 2016)

Alkéryn said:


> Wait you want a cia that once installed break the system or a cia that once lunched after a nice confirm menu break the system


One that onced launched messes up nand then instantly gives you the error screen. (preferable without warning)


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 25, 2016)

Why would you do that xD
but yeah breaking things is always easier than repairing them


----------



## xtheman (Jun 25, 2016)

Alkéryn said:


> Why would you do that xD
> but yeah breaking things is always easier than repairing them


A post by @hacksn5s4 gave me ideas...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh if someone is working on it can you make so a9lh can't recover from this brick? (if that is even possible)


----------



## Salamencizer (Jun 25, 2016)

wynaut use fakebrick9


----------



## xtheman (Jun 25, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> wynaut use fakebrick9


Because i want a real brick.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2016)

Incorrectly write a program to control the 3DS' lights, then you've got yourself an MCU bricker.


----------



## Exavold (Jun 25, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> One that onced launched messes up nand then instantly gives you the error screen. (preferable without warning)


>fake Sun and Moon CIA


----------



## xtheman (Jun 25, 2016)

Exavold said:


> >fake Sun and Moon CIA


You caught me.


----------



## Exavold (Jun 25, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> You caught me.


What's my prize ? A bricc ? :^[[[[[[


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 25, 2016)

1) Edit Gateway's launcher.dat
2) Run it
3) ???
4) Profit


----------



## xtheman (Jun 25, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> 1) Edit Gateway's launcher.dat
> 2) Run it
> 3) ???
> 4) Profit


That works but i want a cia file that bricks your 3ds

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Exavold said:


> What's my prize ? A bricc ? :^[[[[[[


You get a free gaybait. (so yes a brick)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 25, 2016)

You are very evil


----------



## xtheman (Jun 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> You are very evil


Being evil is human nature.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 25, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Being evil is human nature.


Considering your avatar is from zelda cdi. You are beyond human nature. You are the physical embodiment of evil.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2016)

The easiest way of doing this is probably making a fork of Godmode9 that instantly deletes FIRM0 and FIRM1 upon launch.


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 26, 2016)

Gatewait launcher.dat and launch it


----------



## xtheman (Jun 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> 1) Edit Gateway's launcher.dat
> 2) Run it
> 3) ???
> 4) Profit





GreaterDog said:


> Gatewait launcher.dat and launch it


Bubsy beat you to it.


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 26, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Bubsy beat you to it.


what can i say #Bubsy4Prez (he my idol)


----------



## xtheman (Jun 26, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> The easiest way of doing this is probably making a fork of Godmode9 that instantly deletes FIRM0 and FIRM1 upon launch.


Mind making that for me?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Mind making that for me?


I would if I wasn't too fucking lazy


----------



## Seriel (Jun 26, 2016)

What's funny is you actually could as well.


----------



## Lia (Jun 26, 2016)

If someone makes it, I need it for... research purposes... for a friend.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jun 26, 2016)

make it also erase the sd and delete the save game data on the cart in the 3ds and also post your nintedo id pass on gba temp so it can be hacked and make it also when you put the sd card in the co mputer it puts a virus on it to


----------



## Kingy (Jun 26, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> make it also erase the sd and delete the save game data on the cart in the 3ds and also post your nintedo id pass on gba temp so it can be hacked and make it also when you put the sd card in the co mputer it puts a virus on it to


what?
That made no sense.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jun 26, 2016)

but you need to make some one fall for it so you need to make a fake app people will believe is real then a bunch of people will have bricks.


----------



## Lia (Jun 26, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> what?
> That made no sense.


Translation:
Make it also format the sd card and delete the save data on the game cart inside the 3ds at the time. Then take their NNID username and password and post it on GBATemp (is that even allowed). Then put a virus on their sd card.


----------



## Kingy (Jun 26, 2016)

Zelock said:


> Translation:
> Make it also format the sd card and delete the save data on the game cart inside the 3ds at the time. Then take their NNID username and password and post it on GBATemp (is that even allowed). Then put a virus on their sd card.


Thanks.


hacksn5s4 said:


> make it also erase the sd and delete the save game data on the cart in the 3ds and also post your nintedo id pass on gba temp so it can be hacked and make it also when you put the sd card in the co mputer it puts a virus on it to


You can't get a 'virus' on a 3DS (yet.) If a virus infects the SD card, the worst that can happen is your SD card being corrupted.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Jun 26, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You can't get a 'virus' on a 3DS (yet.) If a virus infects the SD card, the worst that can happen is your SD card being corrupted.[/QUO
> eh i wonder why consolescan't have  virus


----------



## Lia (Jun 26, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> -


Nice post


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 26, 2016)

Why not just use GW Launcher?


----------



## Seriel (Jun 26, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> You can't get a 'virus' on a 3DS (yet.) If a virus infects the SD card, the worst that can happen is your SD card being corrupted.


What if an app just wipes your entire nand?
Then you're fucked.


----------



## Kingy (Jun 26, 2016)

Jackus said:


> What if an app just wipes your entire nand?
> Then you're fucked.


That is not a virus in my opinion, that is more like a 'fuck you' application.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 26, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> That is not a virus in my opinion, that is more like a 'fuck you' application.


Well what if they installed a virus directly into your nand?
That could be done.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> That is not a virus in my opinion, that is more like a 'fuck you' application.


A 'fuck you' application?
Sounds like Gatewait.


----------



## Kingy (Jun 26, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Well what if they installed a virus directly into your nand?
> That could be done.


That is why I said yet. There seems to be no trolls trying to make your 3DS unusable yet. When there are viruses, they will be a bitch especially when we dump the bootrom.


----------



## Pecrow (Jun 26, 2016)

Install gateway with a fake card,


----------



## astronautlevel (Jun 26, 2016)

Serious response: Sending bad states to the notification LED via the i2c can brick the MCU even from arm11 userland (ie a .3dsx). That brick isn't recoverable with a harmod, much less a9lh.

That being said I'm not making it because I'm not _that guy_


----------



## Lucar (Jun 26, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Incorrectly write a program to control the 3DS' lights, then you've got yourself an MCU bricker.



True, but...



astronautlevel said:


> Serious response: Sending bad states to the notification LED via the i2c can brick the MCU even from arm11 userland (ie a .3dsx). That brick isn't recoverable with a harmod, much less a9lh.
> 
> That being said I'm not making it because I'm not _that guy_



Partially wrong. With Non-Screen init A9LH, it's actually possible to use it to recover from an MCU brick.


----------



## astronautlevel (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Partially wrong. With Non-Screen init A9LH, it's actually possible to use it to recover from an MCU brick.


Nope. Dazzozo himself confirmed that the MCU brick caused by a bad notification LED pattern bricked the i2c flash commands, which means that there's no way to recover, even with the MCU hardmod that Dazzozo has.


----------



## Lucar (Jun 26, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Nope. Dazzozo himself confirmed that the MCU brick caused by a bad notification LED pattern bricked the i2c flash commands, which means that there's no way to recover, even with the MCU hardmod that Dazzozo has.



But if you use non-screen init, the MCU isn't sent any commands to do anything at that point, so you could write a program that would restore MCU firmware, no?


----------



## astronautlevel (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucar said:


> But if you use non-screen init, the MCU isn't sent any commands to do anything at that point, so you could write a program that would restore MCU firmware, no?


Flashing the MCU requires the i2c to be functional, which it isn't after the notification LED brick.


----------



## Lucar (Jun 26, 2016)

- ignore -


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucar said:


> - ignore -


no


----------



## Lucar (Jun 26, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> no



I said ignore. Please understand.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2016)

Lucar said:


> I said ignore. Please understand.


----------



## Lucar (Jun 26, 2016)

god damnit


----------



## MadMageKefka (Jun 28, 2016)

This thread in a nutshell:

"Hey guys. I wanna be a malicious hacker and break people's $200 systems permanently, but have absolutely no skill whatsoever. Can someone do it for me please?"

...OP is cancer.


----------



## Alex658 (Jun 28, 2016)

A thread like this should just be reported whatsoever.

I mean why the hell do you want to be like brickway and intentionally send malicious code to permanently damage other people's stuff?
You should make it for yourself and after proving it works breaking yours out, never get to publish it.


It's like posting on a windows forum for someone to create such a powerful virus that leaves the mobo useless.


----------



## xtheman (Jun 28, 2016)

Alex658 said:


> A thread like this should just be reported whatsoever.
> 
> I mean why the hell do you want to be like brickway and intentionally send malicious code to permanently damage other people's stuff?
> You should make it for yourself and after proving it works breaking yours out, never get to publish it.
> ...


I find joy in other's suffering. (That was joke.)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2016)

How about a cia that sets your 3ds on fire and steals your credit card information?


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

How 2 brick 2day
Just excecute Gatebait's brick code


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 29, 2016)

Ricken said:


> How 2 brick 2day
> Just excecute Gatebait's brick code


ORIGINAL POST


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> ORIGINAL POST


I was being serious...
Reworded; Make a .cia that runs brickway's code


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 29, 2016)

Ricken said:


> I was being serious...
> Reworded; Make a .cia that runs brickway's code





Bubsy Bobcat said:


> 1) Edit Gateway's launcher.dat
> 2) Run it
> 3) ???
> 4) Profit





GreaterDog said:


> Gatewait launcher.dat and launch it





SomeGamer said:


> Why not just use GW Launcher?





Petraplexity said:


> A 'fuck you' application?
> Sounds like Gatewait.





Pecrow said:


> Install gateway with a fake card,


o r i g i n a l
I don't think it's possible to make it a cia. Probably is though.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 29, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> ORIGINAL POST


I thought you meant OP ;P


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2016)

--snip--


----------



## xtheman (Dec 13, 2016)

Ominous66521 said:


> --snip--


rip in brick. 
pm me it?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> rip in brick.
> pm me it?


Nah I posted in the wrong thread.I was testing out the mcu thing and I somehow posted my question here by accident.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 13, 2016)

Ominous66521 said:


> Nah I posted in the wrong thread.I was testing out the mcu thing and I somehow posted my question here by accident.


How did you show up here? I forgot this thread existed. 
(While your here can you make a program that bricks your 3ds?)


----------



## Seriel (Dec 13, 2016)

In answer to the original question, yes. Very easily.
You can even cause an MCU brick, where even a9lh (and hardmod too I think) can't save you.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 13, 2016)

Jackus said:


> In answer to the original question, yes. Very easily.
> You can even cause an MCU brick, where even a9lh (and hardmod too I think) can't save you.


I know that. I have since learned alot about MCU bricks from a certain dev.
This thread is no longer needed.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 13, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> I know that. I have since learned alot about MCU bricks from a certain dev.
> This thread is no longer needed.


Yeah I figured as much.
I just saw the thread title on Recent Content and decided to pitch in lol


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> How did you show up here? I forgot this thread existed.
> (While your here can you make a program that bricks your 3ds?)


I googled mcu bricker lmao


----------



## xtheman (Dec 13, 2016)

Ominous66521 said:


> I googled mcu bricker lmao


This is what your looking for


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> This is what your looking for


Yea that's where I ment to post my question.


----------



## einhuman197 (Dec 18, 2016)

You have arm9loaderhax? 
Install dsiwarehax and downgrade the native firm with dgtool. 
I'm serious. 
I tried it and I bricked. It isn't recoverable with arm9loaderhax. Your system won't start. Only the blue led shines. Decrypt9 doesn't start so you can'trestore a nand backup. A hardmod saved me.
The reason why it bricks is easy: your native firm is crashed with arm9loaderhax. But it's crashed in a special way. In ctrnand you have firm0/firm1 protection. But in twlmode you don't have the protection. It crashes the firm0/firm1 so hard so it doesn't start.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 18, 2016)

einhuman197 said:


> You have arm9loaderhax?
> Install dsiwarehax and downgrade the native firm with dgtool.
> I'm serious.
> I tried it and I bricked. It isn't recoverable with arm9loaderhax. Your system won't start. Only the blue led shines. Decrypt9 doesn't start so you can'trestore a nand backup. A hardmod saved me.
> The reason why it bricks is easy: your native firm is crashed with arm9loaderhax. But it's crashed in a special way. In ctrnand you have firm0/firm1 protection. But in twlmode you don't have the protection. It crashes the firm0/firm1 so hard so it doesn't start.


why would you try that


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 18, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-3ds-rgb-led-test-program.441633/page-9#post-6933813


----------



## xtheman (Dec 18, 2016)

einhuman197 said:


> You have arm9loaderhax?
> Install dsiwarehax and downgrade the native firm with dgtool.
> I'm serious.
> I tried it and I bricked. It isn't recoverable with arm9loaderhax. Your system won't start. Only the blue led shines. Decrypt9 doesn't start so you can'trestore a nand backup. A hardmod saved me.
> The reason why it bricks is easy: your native firm is crashed with arm9loaderhax. But it's crashed in a special way. In ctrnand you have firm0/firm1 protection. But in twlmode you don't have the protection. It crashes the firm0/firm1 so hard so it doesn't start.


I already have dgtool installed into ds internet for future proofing my 3ds. (if a9lh is uninstalled while updating cause a ton of cases of those have been reported)
Also this thread wanted a .cia.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CIAwesome526 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-3ds-rgb-led-test-program.441633/page-9#post-6933813





Roomsaver said:


> If I provided RAM dumps with different health levels would that help? I'm using RAM Dumper 2.0 with NTR 3.4.


How does ram dumps help me make a .cia that mcu bricks your 3ds?


----------



## Roomsaver (Dec 18, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> I already have dgtool installed into ds internet for future proofing my 3ds. (if a9lh is uninstalled while updating cause a ton of cases of those have been reported)
> Also this thread wanted a .cia.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


I somehow replied to the wrong thread.


----------



## Skylar- (Jan 25, 2017)

You want to brick other people's 200€ console, and ask others how to...


People are very strange.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jan 25, 2017)

Why I feel you want to brick someone else 3DS ?


----------

